# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El Parlamento andaluz aprueba la ley del Agua

## ben-amar

http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...sp?pkid=574352

PLENO EXTRAORDINARIO.
El Parlamento andaluz aprueba la ley del Agua con el único apoyo del PSOE
La comunidad cuenta por vez primera con una norma propia para gestionar sus recursos hídricos.La nueva legislación se reflejará en el precio para "fomentar el ahorro y penalizar el despilfarro".

23/07/2010 EFE 

El pleno del Parlamento andaluz aprobó ayer, con el único voto del PSOE, la proposición de ley del Agua de Andalucía, una norma que permitirá contar con un marco normativo propio para gestionar sus recursos hídricos, una vez culminado el traspaso de las competencias sobre todas las cuencas hidrográficas.

Tres meses después del error cometido por el PSOE-A en la votación de la ley de Aguas, que permitió la incorporación de 29 enmiendas del PP, el Parlamento andaluz ha recuperado prácticamente el texto de la norma, a la que, no obstante, el grupo socialista ha llegado a incluir un total de 116 enmiendas.

El contenido de la ley, que ha salido adelante con los votos del PSOE, el rechazo del PP y la abstención de IU, está basado en el Acuerdo Andaluz por el Agua y asigna los usos del agua conforme a las prioridades de reactivación económica, creación de empleo y cohesión territorial.

Para la portavoz de Medio Ambiente del PP-A, Carolina González Vigo, la norma "socialista" del Agua ha pasado de ser una "ley estrella a una ley estrellada", hasta el punto de que el Gobierno andaluz "se ha quedado solo ante la sociedad andaluza". Desde IULV-CA, Ignacio García ha dicho ve "con contrariedad" cómo "se ha pervertido" el proceso de aprobación de la ley durante los últimos meses, ya que en la ley original se producían avances en la participación social del diseño en el ciclo integral del agua.

NOVEDADES Entre las principales novedades de la nueva ley incorpora la creación de bancos públicos de agua, que permitirán adquirir el recurso en zonas excedentarias para emplearlos en otros usos, facilitando así una distribución más justa. Además, la ley implantará un régimen económico-financiero, de forma que el precio del agua estará en consonancia con su consumo efectivo, es decir que "fomenta el ahorro y penaliza el despilfarro".

También prevé la constitución del Observatorio Público del Agua, órgano que se encargará de fijar estándares de calidad sobre el servicio que se presta a los usuarios para poder así establecer las tarifas con criterios claros y transparentes.

Respecto al ciclo integral, reconoce el mantenimiento de las competencias de las entidades locales, aunque establece que la administración autonómica podrá intervenir subsidiariamente.

Por primera vez, se exigirá a los usuarios la necesidad de obtener autorizaciones para poder extraer agua de pozos por debajo de los 7.000 metros cúbicos", cuando la masa de agua esté declarada en riesgo de sobreexplotación, lo que pretende evitar que los acuíferos andaluces estén en peligro. 







En cuanto tenga el texto integro, lo subiré.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/2010/07/el-parlament...-ley-de-aguas/
Fuente.- Agencia Andaluza del Agua
El Pleno del Parlamento andaluz ha aprobado hoy la Ley de Aguas de la comunidad autónoma andaluza. Una nueva normativa adaptada a las demandas de la sociedad actual y a las nuevas competencias asumidas por la Junta de Andalucía en política hidráulica, tras el traspaso de la gestión de todas las cuencas que transcurren por su territorio. Por primera vez, una Ley netamente andaluza abordará las necesidades concretas de las cuencas mediterráneas, del Guadalate-Barbate, Tinto-Odiel-Piedras y del Guadalquivir.

La proposición de Ley de Aguas debatida hoy por el Parlamento entrará en vigor un día después de su publicación en el Boletín Oficial de la Junta de Andalucía, derogando la normativa aprobada el pasado mes de mayo que no ha llegado a entrar en vigor- en la que se incluyeron por error 29 enmiendas que alteraban sustancialmente el texto. Un texto cuyo espíritu hoy se ha recuperado y que es fruto del consenso al que llegó la sociedad andaluza en el proceso de concreción del Acuerdo Andaluz por el Agua, donde se fijaron las bases de la nueva política hidráulica andaluza por parte de todos los agentes sociales implicados en la gestión del agua.

De igual forma, la proposición de Ley incluye 116 enmiendas que afectan, fundamentalmente, a aspectos formales pues aluden a la Agencia Andaluza del Agua, y que han tenido que modificarse debido a la reestructuración y agilización del sector público andaluz, que en el caso de la Consejería de Medio Ambiente quedará definido en la constitución de una agencia pública que conferirá seguridad jurídica y estabilidad laboral a la hora de llevar a cabo la ejecución de iniciativas relacionadas con la gestión del medio natural y la política de aguas.
Gestión sostenible

La Ley de Aguas aprobada hoy tiene como objetivo básico llevar a cabo un modelo de gestión que consiga un aprovechamiento sostenible del recurso, garantizando todos sus usos, primando el abastecimiento y los caudales ecológicos e impulsando aquellos que permitan una mayor creación de riqueza, empleo y cohesión territorial en Andalucía. Pero sobre todo es una Ley que protege un recurso escaso en consonancia con las exigencias medioambientales de la Directiva Marco de Agua europea.

En lo que respecta a su articulado, la Ley de aguas regula una planificación hidrológica en la que priman los criterios de sostenibilidad, generación de riqueza y empleo y ordenación territorial, más allá de la mera concepción del agua como un recurso económico, y dándole un sentido unitario a las distintas necesidades hídricas del territorio. La principal novedad que la normativa llevará a cabo en este aspecto será la flexibilización del régimen concesional, con la equiparación de las actividades económicas para conseguir dar un impulso a aquellos nuevos sectores que generen un mayor valor añadido en términos de creación de riqueza y sean medioambientalmente sostenibles. Los Bancos Públicos del Agua serán los instrumentos que podrán llevar a cabo esta flexibilización, atendiendo a nuevas demandas y dando entrada a nuevos sectores eficientes en el uso del recurso.
Fomento de la participación

La Ley pone también especial atención a la participación de la sociedad en la gestión del agua, ya que una gestión eficiente de los recursos hídricos de los que dispone cada cuenca hidrográfica no puede ser responsabilidad única de la Administración competente, sino que es necesario contar con la colaboración de la ciudadanía, usuarios e interesados. El papel activo de los ciudadanos en la gestión hídrica no se entiende sin la información, por ello, la Ley incide en la necesidad de la transparencia informativa y la pone en práctica con la creación del Observatorio Andaluz del Agua. Un órgano que recogerá, analizará y facilitará a los ciudadanos toda la información necesaria de forma clara, completa y veraz- para conseguir la participación activa de todos los colectivos interesados en la gestión del agua.
Completar el mapa de la depuración

Por otra parte, la nueva normativa compromete al Gobierno andaluz a iniciar una serie de medidas que consigan el buen estado ecológico de todas las masas de agua de Andalucía, como marca la directiva europea, y así lograr la preservación de todos los ecosistemas de Andalucía. Para ello, se pondrá en marcha un plan de infraestructuras de depuración con el fin de alcanzar que todas las aguas residuales que generan los núcleos urbanos andaluces se viertan a los ríos en las mejores condiciones posibles, independientemente de la capacidad de gestión que tengan los municipios. De ahí que la Ley de Aguas impulse la promoción de las entidades supramunicipales, como principales actores a la hora de gestionar el ciclo urbano del agua, manteniendo así la preeminencia de los municipios.

Además de la depuración, para conseguir este objetivo la política de aguas desarrollada en la Ley pone en valor la gestión de los ecosistemas fluviales y su conservación, con medidas que inciden fundamentalmente en el Dominio Público Hidráulico, fomentando los deslindes y la recuperación de los niveles de calidad de las aguas.
Aguas superficiales

La consecución del buen estado de las masas de agua en Andalucía no sólo se refiere a las superficiales sino que, por primera vez, una Ley de aguas equipara los recursos hídricos subterráneos a los superficiales, regulando su gestión e impulsando la creación de comunidades de usuarios. Además introduce nuevas medidas para controlar la extracción de agua de los acuíferos, incluidas aquellas captaciones menores de 7.000 metros cúbicos, y poniendo especial interés en las medidas de protección de aquellos que están en riesgo de sobreexplotación.

Para llevar a cabo estos objetivos, la nueva legislación autonómica configura un nuevo régimen económico-financiero, que homogenizará y armonizará los cánones e impuestos existentes hasta el momento en torno al agua para que todos los andaluces, vivan donde vivan, paguen justamente por los servicios públicos del agua recibidos. Un nuevo régimen económico que cumple el principio de recuperación de costes impuesto por la Directiva Marco y que incluye los de generalidad, equidad, calidad en el servicio, incentivación de la eficiencia, responsabilidad medioambiental y transparencia.

Finalmente, la Ley de aguas aprobada hoy regula la gestión de situaciones de riesgo como los periodos de sequía e inundaciones, el régimen sancionador y disciplinario y los órganos de participación, entre otros aspectos, que se desarrollarán reglamentariamente.

----------

